# Travel Trailer Needed



## chrisg (Oct 7, 2003)

Greetings. I am looking for a travel trailer to keep on my property near Kalkaska. Cant afford afford anything expensive. Its for me an my two teen boys and younger daughter to spend weekends in about once a month. I will pay cash, but only have a few grand. If you know of anybody that has something they want to get rid of of please let me know. I am over here in Baghdad, at Camp Liberty and return home on the 25th of March. Been here and up north Iraq for a year. Need to get some up north time with the kids! Just thought I would reach out here on this forum. Thanks

Chris 

[email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

theres a ton of decent trailers out there that would fit your needs. don't be in a hurry. watch the sides of the roads as you travel around . anytime you go somewhere stay off the highway and stick to the 2 lane blacktops and you will see dozens on every trip.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

There are some on the MS site for sell.


----------



## jstfish48162 (Mar 8, 2003)

first off....THANK YOU for allowing my family to sleep soundly at night.

second...check the classifieds forum on this site....there is a camper fitting your description for sale there.


----------

